# +{ i found GOLDBIT! }+



## foxyqt (Jul 30, 2008)

YeSss! Im so excited! I just got back from my summer vacation in Thailand and I found all the wonderful eyeshadows from the Lustrevision collection.. These were released as l/e back in 2005 but are perm in asian countries.. I got Goldbit & Mineralism 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I also found Innuendo!! <3 <3 I was SO happy that they still had some in stock because I was kicking myself for not getting it when Nocturnelle came out.. its gorgy! oh & I also picked up Solar White, Im getting the rest of the Cool Heat eyeshadows when they arrive in my country because they cost much more in Thailand >.<

pics time!































I also saw Romantique, Lustreleaf, Casino, Lil' lily, Chillblue.. too bad they didnt have Nighttrain!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, great finds! Enjoy your great new shadows!


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 30, 2008)

those are really pretty .. enjoy your _goodies _(as the MA's love to say) lol


----------



## lethaldesign (Jul 30, 2008)

Lucky!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 30, 2008)

nice stuff!!


----------



## vcanady (Jul 30, 2008)

wow these are gorgeous


----------



## christineeee_ (Jul 31, 2008)

those r gorgeous eyeshadows, enjoy!!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 31, 2008)

WOW, what gorgeous colors!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 31, 2008)

Great shadows!!  Enjoy your haul!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow! Nice!


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 1, 2008)

beautiful colors and amazing finds! this girl is jealous (in the best way) lol


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 1, 2008)

oooh i LOVE goldbit, it's amazing! great find!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Aug 4, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 4, 2008)

enjoy


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 6, 2008)

gorgeous colors 

enjoy em' sweets


----------



## shell12367 (Aug 6, 2008)

such pretty colors!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 9, 2008)

Goldbit is so beautiful... love the look of Mineralism.


----------



## RoxyJ (Aug 11, 2008)

nice!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 12, 2008)

Sweet! And superb makeup pics


----------

